# AudioForg GS690 disapointment?



## yoneytan (May 24, 2018)

Just had my system installed running GS690's in the front with the GS10. While the front staging sounds good its lacking mid bass. I went with the 690's because I their reviews were excellent and I did believe they'd provide proper mid bass. Could it be an install issue? maybe crossed over wrong?


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

Could be a variety of things.

More info required.

What vehicle? Installed how? X-over?


----------



## WilliamS (Oct 1, 2016)

Where are they installed, do you have a DSP to tune, are they sealed in the doors or IB, how much power are they seeing, what range are they used for, and so on?


----------



## yoneytan (May 24, 2018)

The problem is I'm not very knowledgeable in this field so I will provide as much info as possible, hopefully it can help you guys help me. 

They are installed in a 2014 Tundra CrewMax front doors. Doors had dynamat applied to both inner and outer skins. The are powered by a RF T-600/4. No DSP. 

The system components are:

Alpine HALO9 HU
AF GS690 front doors
AF GS610C
AF GS10 in the dash
AF GS 62 rear doors
2- 10TW3 in a custom box behind the rear seat
RF T1500-1BD for subs 
RF T600-4 for front/rear highs


----------



## WilliamS (Oct 1, 2016)

You've got some serious cancellation issues is my bet. With that many midrange speakers all working in the same range Im betting tuning will make it better. Id start with making sure all the speakers are in phase, from there tuning, tuning, tuning.


----------



## yoneytan (May 24, 2018)

WilliamS said:


> You've got some serious cancellation issues is my bet. With that many midrange speakers all working in the same range Im betting tuning will make it better. Id start with making sure all the speakers are in phase, from there tuning, tuning, tuning.


The installer tuned the system and told me to listen to it for 20-25 hours and bring it back for a re-tune.


----------



## WilliamS (Oct 1, 2016)

yoneytan said:


> The installer tuned the system and told me to listen to it for 20-25 hours and bring it back for a re-tune.




Is there a dsp to tune it or the headunit? Very hard to “tune” without the actual hardware


----------



## yoneytan (May 24, 2018)

WilliamS said:


> Is there a dsp to tune it or the headunit? Very hard to “tune” without the actual hardware


Theres no DSP, it been tuned with the head unit. I'm running an Alpine Halo9 which supposedly allows for proper tuning.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

What the heck is there to tune of theres no processing? 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

it has these features for tunings it very well could be just a tuning issue, 9-band parametric equalizer with time correction
high- and low-pass filters
Bass Engine SQ
MediaXpander HD


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

id say to contact your installer and tell him what you feel you are missing in regards tho sound and see if he can get something set for you, could be he has things set so that your system has a chance to get things worked in before making the adjustments to bring the sound you are looking for.


----------



## WilliamS (Oct 1, 2016)

pretty stout head unit, but me thinks the tune is bad if the 6x9s sound flat. was there a mic involved or just tuned by ear. Are the front 6x9 and tweeters on the Front output on the radio? Perhaps the crossover was set too high so the midbass isnt going through them.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

i used the gs690's in one install and didnt expect much. I was actually blown away. Something isnt right, or the "exaggerated midbass expectation" has struck again. Im willing to bet its the former


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

Where are the crossovers set for the midbasses ? Shouldn’t be hard to find this in the H/U. Where are the levels set ? What about the H/U EQ -how is it set ?
Even with just a little experimenting with H/U settings, you should be able to tell what the possible problem is.


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

Also check the amp’s x-over setting, that’s easy to set wrong. If its set wrong, it could cancel out any signal sent to it from the H/U. Ask me how I know?


----------



## gbryant (Jul 18, 2008)

I would start with the x-over setting for the mids... probably set too high.

Get out your owners manual ( download) and learn how to use the Alpine,s settings...

If you can’t get it sounding like you want, add a DSP....


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

OP, where do you live


----------



## yoneytan (May 24, 2018)

WilliamS said:


> pretty stout head unit, but me thinks the tune is bad if the 6x9s sound flat. was there a mic involved or just tuned by ear. Are the front 6x9 and tweeters on the Front output on the radio? Perhaps the crossover was set too high so the midbass isnt going through them.


I'm 90% sure a mic was used for tuning. The 690's and tweets are powered by the the T600/4. When i turn off the sub I do hear some mid bass but very little and definitely not the proper bass, I do believe the the crossover points may be wrong. Will try and find where they're set. 



SkizeR said:


> i used the gs690's in one install and didnt expect much. I was actually blown away. Something isnt right, or the "exaggerated midbass expectation" has struck again. Im willing to bet its the former


The former is absolutely a possibility. 



DeLander said:


> Where are the crossovers set for the midbasses ? Shouldn’t be hard to find this in the H/U. Where are the levels set ? What about the H/U EQ -how is it set ?
> Even with just a little experimenting with H/U settings, you should be able to tell what the possible problem is.


I agree and feel that if i spend enough time figuring it out i probably will i'm just not knowledgable as qualified as most of you so its not that easy. 



Angrywhopper said:


> OP, where do you live


Encino, CA


----------



## yoneytan (May 24, 2018)

gbryant said:


> I would start with the x-over setting for the mids... probably set too high.
> 
> Get out your owners manual ( download) and learn how to use the Alpine,s settings...
> 
> If you can’t get it sounding like you want, add a DSP....


I fiddled with it for a little bit and did find where to adjust the crossovers for all the channels. Is there a certain figure for crossover levels of mid/highs/bass to be set at or does it all depend on other factors?


----------



## WilliamS (Oct 1, 2016)

yoneytan said:


> I'm 90% sure a mic was used for tuning. The 690's and tweets are powered by the the T600/4. When i turn off the sub I do hear some mid bass but very little and definitely not the proper bass, I do believe the the crossover points may be wrong. Will try and find where they're set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




100% your crossovers are set too high on the 6x9.


----------



## yoneytan (May 24, 2018)

WilliamS said:


> 100% your crossovers are set too high on the 6x9.


If I can find where to adjust them again which I should be able to, where should they be at?


----------



## ChaseUTB (Mar 28, 2018)

Try 80hz with a 24 DB slope for the 690’s. 
Look in the Halo9 audio settings menu for crossovers.


----------



## JamesRC (Sep 18, 2017)

I'd love to know where they're set, too. Out of curiosity.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

In almost every case, it's not the speaker's fault. I've heard $10 drivers produce good midbass.

Install and tuning contribute to the majority of a system's success. Just saying.

If you got drivers installed properly and got bad mid output you most likely got crossover settings screwed up or out-of-phase drivers. Check if there's better output with only one side playing, if so - there's your problem.


----------



## yoneytan (May 24, 2018)

ChaseUTB said:


> Try 80hz with a 24 DB slope for the 690’s.
> Look in the Halo9 audio settings menu for crossovers.





JamesRC said:


> I'd love to know where they're set, too. Out of curiosity.


Looks like 160hz with 0 db slope. The rears(AF GS62) are set the same.

Trying to post a pic of the screen shot. The “attach files” isn’t responding. 
How is that done from an iPhone?


----------



## yoneytan (May 24, 2018)

Figured it out. Here you go.


----------



## JamesRC (Sep 18, 2017)

A 0dB slope would mean no crossover at all. The slope relates to how many decibels the frequency drops past the target point. If it’s cutting off 0 dB, that means it isn’t cutting at all. 

160 is also really high for your mid-bass. Higher than I’ve ever heard of. I think the installer either made a mistake, or you might be looking st the wrong channel. Is it possible that you’re not looking at the 6x9’s?


----------



## yoneytan (May 24, 2018)

JamesRC said:


> A 0dB slope would mean no crossover at all. The slope relates to how many decibels the frequency drops past the target point. If it’s cutting off 0 dB, that means it isn’t cutting at all.
> 
> 160 is also really high for your mid-bass. Higher than I’ve ever heard of. I think the installer either made a mistake, or you might be looking st the wrong channel. Is it possible that you’re not looking at the 6x9’s?


If you look at the pic it shows “front HPF” which I’m assuming is the fronts. If both the 6x9 and the tweeters are running off the same channel are they both considered part of the front HPF?


----------



## JamesRC (Sep 18, 2017)

Yeah, I did notice that (I zoomed in bc I’m on my phone at the moment ). I wondered if he just used that input for them?

Just bc I’m curious, are you using passive crossovers at all? 

Do you have a sub going? If not, Andy recommended a 24 dB crossover set at 40 Hz on the 690’s for my “baby safe” setting. When the sub is on, he suggested the tried and true 24 dB at 80 Hz.


----------



## yoneytan (May 24, 2018)

JamesRC said:


> Yeah, I did notice that (I zoomed in bc I’m on my phone at the moment ). I wondered if he just used that input for them?
> 
> Just bc I’m curious, are you using passive crossovers at all?
> 
> Do you have a sub going? If not, Andy recommended a 24 dB crossover set at 40 Hz on the 690’s for my “baby safe” setting. When the sub is on, he suggested the tried and true 24 dB at 80 Hz.


Sorry for the silly question... passive crossovers? The only crossovers I have are the AF GS610C which I’m assuming are for the tweeters. 

I do have 2- 10TW3 in a custom box which provide plenty of bass. I turned them off to try and get the mids/highs more dialed in.


----------



## brewmastr (Jul 3, 2015)

Yes using the GS610C would mean you are using a passive crossover. I would set your crossover at 80hz with 24db slope as well. Please send a shot of your EQ settings as well so we can see what is going on there. Thanks.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

definitely not the speakers. tuning or install. do you have pics of the speakers installed?


----------



## WilliamS (Oct 1, 2016)

That crossover is way to high for midbass I’d be in the 70 range


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

I wonder if the installer used the amp crossovers?

Can you take a pic of the amp setting?


----------



## brewmastr (Jul 3, 2015)

most likely did use the amp settings, most installers will use the amp as its less likely for the customer to change that rather than the settings on the headunit. I would still like to see what the EQ settings look like as well as the crossover settings on the amp.


----------



## yoneytan (May 24, 2018)

brewmastr said:


> most likely did use the amp settings, most installers will use the amp as its less likely for the customer to change that rather than the settings on the headunit. I would still like to see what the EQ settings look like as well as the crossover settings on the amp.


I can’t tell you what the crossover on the amp is but the EQ is flat. I tried setting the crossovers for the fronts at 80hz and 24 db and its was 10 times less the bass. I’m beginning to think that it’s a case of “exaggerated midbass expectation"


----------



## brewmastr (Jul 3, 2015)

well if everything is set flat that means you have no EQ at all. Which means it is not tuned at all...... I dont think we are looking at a "exaggerated midbass expectation" here at all as much as a tuning issue, or lack thereof.... or wait a minute NONE AT ALL.

*Edit ok none at all may be a bit harsh, gains are set, crossovers set on amps. but given you have no processor there should be some correction in the EQ on the headunit.


----------



## yoneytan (May 24, 2018)

brewmastr said:


> well if everything is set flat that means you have no EQ at all. Which means it is not tuned at all...... I dont think we are looking at a "exaggerated midbass expectation" here at all as much as a tuning issue, or lack thereof.... or wait a minute NONE AT ALL.


As mentioned earlier in this thread I am not very experienced with this stuff so forgive me for asking another silly question. How can one tune a system when the listener will be listening to many different types of music. My installer did tell me to adjust the EQ according to my ears. With that said I figured the tubing is simply where the crossovers are set as well as the time delay(if that’s what it’s called). Looking at the TCR it looks like he did adjust that and all the crossover points but again I don’t know enough to determine if it’s correct or not.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

In all likelihood, the amp's LP/AP/HP switches are set to HP.

OP, can you try setting the amp's front crossover switch to AP (all-pass - i.e. no crossover), and the HU's front crossover to 80 HZ, 24 dB, and see if midbass improves?


----------



## yoneytan (May 24, 2018)

Grinder said:


> In all likelihood, the amp's LP/AP/HP switches are set to HP.
> 
> OP, can you try setting the amp's front crossover switch to AP (all-pass - i.e. no crossover), and the HU's front crossover to 80 HZ, 24 dB, and see if midbass improves?


Let me see if I can do that.


----------



## brewmastr (Jul 3, 2015)

If setting the crossover to 80hz and 24db slope neutered his bass response, then the amp would be set lower than that to begin with. Its an EQ issue.


----------



## JamesRC (Sep 18, 2017)

Grinder said:


> In all likelihood, the amp's LP/AP/HP switches are set to HP.
> 
> OP, can you try setting the amp's front crossover switch to AP (all-pass - i.e. no crossover), and the HU's front crossover to 80 HZ, 24 dB, and see if midbass improves?


This is a great suggestion.


----------



## brewmastr (Jul 3, 2015)

Try giving yourself some boost starting from 150hz down, gradually slope your eq as you do this (example: .5 at 150, 1 db at 125, 2 at 100, 3 at 80 etc....) down to say 40 hz to your listening prefrence and see how that goes.


----------



## yoneytan (May 24, 2018)

Grinder said:


> In all likelihood, the amp's LP/AP/HP switches are set to HP.
> 
> OP, can you try setting the amp's front crossover switch to AP (all-pass - i.e. no crossover), and the HU's front crossover to 80 HZ, 24 dB, and see if midbass improves?


You are correct in that the amp is set to HP. Problem is I don’t know which channel is the front and which is rear. Should I set both to AP?


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

I always use Alpine head units and they always lack midbass unless Media xpander is turned on to high for all sources. It may be called MX HD on your unit.


----------



## JamesRC (Sep 18, 2017)

It looks like the front is high-passed around 120. I wouldn't set them all the all pass because I don't know if there are crossovers on the rear. I'm going to guess that he used the front channel of the amp for your fronts. Try all-passing that one first, see if you hear a difference. If not, set it back to high-pass, then set the rear channel to all-pass and see if you can hear the difference.


----------



## brewmastr (Jul 3, 2015)

JamesRC said:


> It looks like the front is high-passed around 120. I wouldn't set them all the all pass because I don't know if there are crossovers on the rear. I'm going to guess that he used the front channel of the amp for your fronts. Try all-passing that one first, see if you hear a difference. If not, set it back to high-pass, then set the rear channel to all-pass and see if you can hear the difference.


Its so hard for me to tell where that knob is.... I dont understand why however if he set his crossover at 80hz 24db hp on the deck it cut the bass response even worse. I dont know its a good reccomendation but by the way this is being described it does not seem like a crossover issue.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

that time correction could have thrown things out of phase enough to kill certain frequencies too.

i'd take it back now and let them know your concerns. breaking in the speakers isn't going to make some night and day difference.

but for sure it's not the speakers.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

This ^^^^^



yoneytan said:


> You are correct in that the amp is set to HP. Problem is I don’t know which channel is the front and which is rear. Should I set both to AP?


The rear coaxials have built-in crossovers, so it won't hurt to try (just don't crank it up too loud). 

Better yet, you might use the HU fader to cut the rears. Or, you might instead note the gain setting of the front channels (on the left, in case that isn't clear), and then try turning it down, to see if that reduces front (or rear) volume (as a means of identifying which channels are front/rear).


----------



## 156546 (Feb 10, 2017)

yoneytan said:


> Let me see if I can do that.


Yoneytan,

Andy at Audiofrog here. We're in Sun Valley not far from Encino. If you want to bring it by, I'd be happy to check it out. Pretty sure with all that gear we can make it sound great. Send me an email at [email protected] and we can find a time that works.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

GotFrogs said:


> Yoneytan,
> 
> Andy at Audiofrog here. We're in Sun Valley not far from Encino. If you want to bring it by, I'd be happy to check it out. Pretty sure with all that gear we can make it sound great. Send me an email at [email protected] and we can find a time that works.


Do it! ☝☝☝


----------



## brewmastr (Jul 3, 2015)

GotFrogs said:


> Yoneytan,
> 
> Andy at Audiofrog here. We're in Sun Valley not far from Encino. If you want to bring it by, I'd be happy to check it out. Pretty sure with all that gear we can make it sound great. Send me an email at [email protected] and we can find a time that works.


Absolutely take this offer, What an incredible thing to offer Andy. You are the man no doubt.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

GotFrogs said:


> Yoneytan,
> 
> Andy at Audiofrog here. We're in Sun Valley not far from Encino. If you want to bring it by, I'd be happy to check it out. Pretty sure with all that gear we can make it sound great. Send me an email at [email protected] and we can find a time that works.


Bravo! I wouldn't pass that up!


----------



## yoneytan (May 24, 2018)

GotFrogs said:


> Yoneytan,
> 
> Andy at Audiofrog here. We're in Sun Valley not far from Encino. If you want to bring it by, I'd be happy to check it out. Pretty sure with all that gear we can make it sound great. Send me an email at [email protected] and we can find a time that works.


Thank you Andy! 
PM coming your way.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

GotFrogs said:


> Yoneytan,
> 
> Andy at Audiofrog here. We're in Sun Valley not far from Encino. If you want to bring it by, I'd be happy to check it out. Pretty sure with all that gear we can make it sound great. Send me an email at [email protected] and we can find a time that works.



You just sold another set of 6x9's


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

yoneytan said:


> Thank you Andy!
> PM coming your way.


Please let us know how well it all works out for you.


----------



## yoneytan (May 24, 2018)

This just proves how great this site is. It is because of this site that I found out about AF and because of this site that I bought these AF components and now because of this site I’m having someone beyond qualified check it out and possibly making it as perfect as possible. I can’t thank you all enough for all the help.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

truckerfte said:


> GotFrogs said:
> 
> 
> > Yoneytan,
> ...


and another one


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

yoneytan said:


> Thank you Andy!
> PM coming your way.


I'd send him an email. He doesnt check here to often

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yoneytan (May 24, 2018)

SkizeR said:


> I'd send him an email. He doesnt check here to often
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


I did and received a quick response.


----------



## ChaseUTB (Mar 28, 2018)

That’s cool, I hope Andy comes thru for you. He made the same offer for a friend of mine but never came thru on the offer. My friend purchased 3 way Front GB 60, 25, 10 and 2 way rear GB 40 & 10 plus two GB 10’s. Hell I can’t even get an email response if 1500 W RMS amp set with an O scope will be too much for 2 GB12 ?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ChaseUTB said:


> That’s cool, I hope Andy comes thru for you. He made the same offer for a friend of mine but never came thru on the offer. My friend purchased 3 way Front GB 60, 25, 10 and 2 way rear GB 40 & 10 plus two GB 10’s. Hell I can’t even get an email response if 1500 W RMS amp set with an O scope will be too much for 2 GB12 ?


right from the website..

RMS Power Handling: 500 W
Peak Power Handling: 1500 W
Recommended Amplifier Power Range: 100 W – 1000 W


now knowing that most can handle a bit more than the rms rating on music, while also considering than the recommended amp power range is up to 1k, it should be pretty easy to figure out 

If its not.. Yes. Its fine. Just be careful. I recently did a setup with 2 GB12's on 1600 watts and it did great. I'm willing to bet than you will never be using that full amount of power with how much output they have when using the said 1600 watts.


----------



## brewmastr (Jul 3, 2015)

ChaseUTB said:


> That’s cool, I hope Andy comes thru for you. He made the same offer for a friend of mine but never came thru on the offer. My friend purchased 3 way Front GB 60, 25, 10 and 2 way rear GB 40 & 10 plus two GB 10’s. Hell I can’t even get an email response if 1500 W RMS amp set with an O scope will be too much for 2 GB12 ?


Considering that wattage adds in a circuit or i guess in this case is shared between loads in a circuit, if the recommended amplifier power for 1 GB12 sub is 100-1000 watts you could have 2000w powering 2 of those subwoofers and be within the reccomended range right at the top end of 1000 watts at each woofer. With that being said I have 1000w on 2 GB 12's and they pound. Very efficent woofer.


----------



## Jeffdachefz (Sep 14, 2016)

Legit your shop did a garbage job on the system design and tuning. Using raw drivers without at least an active capable head unit or DSP... What kind of bullsh*t install is this?


----------



## Jeffdachefz (Sep 14, 2016)

ChaseUTB said:


> That’s cool, I hope Andy comes thru for you. He made the same offer for a friend of mine but never came thru on the offer. My friend purchased 3 way Front GB 60, 25, 10 and 2 way rear GB 40 & 10 plus two GB 10’s. Hell I can’t even get an email response if 1500 W RMS amp set with an O scope will be too much for 2 GB12 ?


you can run a 10,000 watt amp to them just fine if you know what you are doing. Just because you have 1500 or 10k watts doesn't mean you have to use all of it. Keep nose steady, check heat levels of both sub cone and amp. Its better to have headroom to achieve output you need without clipping the amplifier/signal. Keeps the amp cool and efficient too barely lifting a finger to get the sub to move vs a smaller amp working 110% to get the same amount of output.


----------



## 156546 (Feb 10, 2017)

ChaseUTB said:


> That’s cool, I hope Andy comes thru for you. He made the same offer for a friend of mine but never came thru on the offer. My friend purchased 3 way Front GB 60, 25, 10 and 2 way rear GB 40 & 10 plus two GB 10’s. Hell I can’t even get an email response if 1500 W RMS amp set with an O scope will be too much for 2 GB12 ?


I get lots of emails. I don't recall receiving this one. 

Nevertheless, no. That amplifier should be fine.


----------



## ruizal (Aug 4, 2015)

I’ll be in the market for some 6x9 soon. Gotta figure out this baby budget still lol. Good customer service goes a very long way for me, and the audiofrogs are at the absolute top of my list now. 
In case anyone cares, Shark vacuums have amazing customer service lol. They’ll replace the whole thing for free if replacement parts don’t work for ya. Definitely highly recommend them too!


----------



## WilliamS (Oct 1, 2016)

GotFrogs said:


> Yoneytan,
> 
> Andy at Audiofrog here. We're in Sun Valley not far from Encino. If you want to bring it by, I'd be happy to check it out. Pretty sure with all that gear we can make it sound great. Send me an email at [email protected] and we can find a time that works.


I would say this closes this thread. If the man who makes the speakers will tune them for you, Id pretty much call it a day. Makes me sad I bought the speakers I have vs AudioFrogs. Too bad its not like cars with trade ins! Either way GB25's going in next month so I guess its a start.

Cant wait to see OP's reaction once its all dialed in. Andy take a video and post it!


----------



## yoneytan (May 24, 2018)

Jeffdachefz said:


> Legit your shop did a garbage job on the system design and tuning. Using raw drivers without at least an active capable head unit or DSP... What kind of bullsh*t install is this?


In the installers defense he didn't design the system, I did and if it was a bad design perhaps he should have advised me prior to install. I am not experienced enough with this stuff. I went with what I thought were good components within my budget(actually surpassed my budget by a mile). With that said, the system sounds good i'm just trying to make it perform as perfect as possible with what is there. I'm sure Andy can determine if its optimized as it sits. I still wouldn't call it a bad install as the work is very clean. It may just be tuning or simply my expectations. We should know sometime this week.


----------



## yoneytan (May 24, 2018)

WilliamS said:


> I would say this closes this thread. If the man who makes the speakers will tune them for you, Id pretty much call it a day. Makes me sad I bought the speakers I have vs AudioFrogs. Too bad its not like cars with trade ins! Either way GB25's going in next month so I guess its a start.
> 
> Cant wait to see OP's reaction once its all dialed in. Andy take a video and post it!


This is far from closing this thread, the best is yet to come....results. 
Will definitely be posting updates after I visit Andy and if he wants to take a video and post it i'm good with that as long as i'm kept out of it, trust me its not a pretty sight :laugh::laugh:

I can't wait to make this happen, will try to get there tomorrow if time permits.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

yoneytan said:


> This is far from closing this thread, the best is yet to come....results.
> Will definitely be posting updates after I visit Andy and if he wants to take a video and post it i'm good with that as long as i'm kept out of it


Wanted by the Law??:laugh:


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i absolutely LOVE my GS690's...XO is 80hz at 24db and they sound GREAT!!

oh wait, I mean they suck...can i get you to come to Vermont and help me out Andy


----------



## gbryant (Jul 18, 2008)

GotFrogs said:


> Yoneytan,
> 
> Andy at Audiofrog here. We're in Sun Valley not far from Encino. If you want to bring it by, I'd be happy to check it out. Pretty sure with all that gear we can make it sound great. Send me an email at [email protected] and we can find a time that works.


I'd say that's pretty good customer service...


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

try fading more to the front so the rear doors play less of a part in what you hear, does it get better or worse. I often find if I have no midbass but rear fill, getting rid of, or tuning the hell out of, rear fill will fix it


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

I just posted in the facebook group...i always thought the GS690 was a 4ohm driver, being that it says so on the back

But the manual and an ad that was run claim a Re of 2.31, Is that low enough to call it a 2ohm driver?


----------



## JamesRC (Sep 18, 2017)

ChaseUTB said:


> That’s cool, I hope Andy comes thru for you. He made the same offer for a friend of mine but never came thru on the offer. My friend purchased 3 way Front GB 60, 25, 10 and 2 way rear GB 40 & 10 plus two GB 10’s. Hell I can’t even get an email response if 1500 W RMS amp set with an O scope will be too much for 2 GB12 ?


Andy's always responded to my emails. Two weeks ago he actually got back to me within two minutes at about 5:30 in the morning (we're both in CA). 

Receiving responses and technical assistance from the founder of a company is incredible. He's responded to me more times than I know. I'm an Audiofrog customer for life.

I'm super excited for the OP!!!


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

WilliamS said:


> You've got some serious cancellation issues is my bet. With that many midrange speakers all working in the same range Im betting tuning will make it better. *Id start with making sure all the speakers are in phase,* from there tuning, tuning, tuning.


Did you ever check speaker wiring phase?


----------



## yoneytan (May 24, 2018)

So I went to see Andy today to let him hear what I thought was lacking mid bass. Turns out there were no issues with the install or the speakers, even the tuning wasn’t bad. He made a few of adjustments that honestly made a great difference. He also gave me a detailed explanation as to what’s what in the equalizer, crossovers and DTC. I now have a better understanding and am capable of adjusting the system to my liking. It’s crazy how a few clicks of a button can make such a difference. Needless to say I beyond appreciative and an AidioFrog customer for life. Thanks again Andy!!!


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

yoneytan said:


> So I went to see Andy today to let him hear what I thought was lacking mid bass. Turns out there were no issues with the install or the speakers, even the tuning wasn’t bad. He made a few of adjustments that honestly made a great difference. He also gave me a detailed explanation as to what’s what in the equalizer, crossovers and DTC. I now have a better understanding and am capable of adjusting the system to my liking. It’s crazy how a few clicks of a button can make such a difference. Needless to say I beyond appreciative and an AidioFrog customer for life. Thanks again Andy!!!


Thats great that you like it better now.
That being said, any chance of more details on the few adjustments: he made. I mean ay least which were they... EQ, XO, or TA ???


----------



## yoneytan (May 24, 2018)

seafish said:


> Thats great that you like it better now.
> That being said, any chance of more details on the few adjustments: he made. I mean ay least which were they... EQ, XO, or TA ???


He adjusted the EQ and the DTC as well as the rear speaker gain/fade. I couldn't give you more specific info as I don't remember the Hz he changed on the EQ but it was some of the bass. The DTC was off as well, after he adjusted it I could hear the staging more centered. Hard(for me)to explain sound but its definitely much better to my ears. I can say i'm very happy with my system and glad I chose AF.


----------



## 156546 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hey Yoneytan,
Nice meeting you and I'm glad you're happier.

Adjustments were pretty straightforward. We fixed the delay in the front, removed a little energy around 1k to make voices sound less sharp. We removed some midbass between 50 and 80Hz. Also, added some delay to the rear speakers to anchor the stage better in the front and to keep the ambience in the back. 

Oh, and we looked for rattles for a few minutes. Lots of bass...


----------

